# Convert PC speakers to Reciever speakers



## zipzappy (May 11, 2007)

hi i have this set of 5.1 computer speakers, they all hook up to the subwoofer, which hooks up to another piece, which hooks up to my computer through usb, i dont want to use them for my computer anymore,

-but i do want to use these speakers with my stereo receiver, would it work if i cut the end of the cables and plugged them into the back of my receiver?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Yes it's possible, if they are passive speakers - meaning they do not have an amplifier built in. They'll be rated higher than the 8 ohms the receiver is expecting to see but that is not an issue. (Lower could be but not higher.)

What is the brand and model number of the set?


----------



## zipzappy (May 11, 2007)

thanks for your reply!, they're kinyo R-655U 5.1 speakers heres 2 links of them

http://www.slcentral.com/reviews/hardware/sound/kinyo/r655u/

http://www.amazon.com/Kinyo-R-655U-Computer-Speakers-6-Speaker/dp/B00007B3UU


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

My feeling is NO they will not work. It appear that they are powered speakers - if you call 5W power - so they are not intended to take a speaker level feed. Sorry - looks like you'll have to go but some speakers...:grin:


----------



## zipzappy (May 11, 2007)

damn!, lol thank you for your help anyway


----------



## emorgan (May 13, 2009)

yustr said:


> Yes it's possible, if they are passive speakers - meaning they do not have an amplifier built in. They'll be rated higher than the 8 ohms the receiver is expecting to see but that is not an issue. (Lower could be but not higher.)
> 
> What is the brand and model number of the set?


Ok, so I would also like to us pc speakers for my home theater. However, I do not currently have any. What would you recommend?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

Some questions first: why do you want to do this? You'll get much better sound using regular speakers - even small ones than you'll get using most systems made for computers. 

Are you running them from the computer or from a receiver? How big is your room, budget, ???. Will you be using them mostly for movies or music? How important is sound quality?

The previous poster wanted to use computer speakers as regular stereo speakers. That won't work as the speakers cannot accept the high level signal his amp was going to supply. Since you're starting out from zero why go that route?

For future reference, please start a new post rather than piggyback on another one.


----------

